# Weight limits- Is it getting silly? :/



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

I've been wondering about this recently. I am about 5'8, 12 stone, dress size 10/12 and an experienced rider. My pony atm is 14.2. She is a stocky (fat...) welshy and perfectly ok to carry me. I also ride a 15.2 arab cross and very occasionally a 14 hand stocky NF. Recently I keep seeing loans or sales with absolutely ridiculous weight limits. A friend who is a very competent rider, who is between 11 and 12 stone, has not been able to get a dressage lesson on a schoolmaster as a 16.2 had a weight limit of 11 stone. I have just seen an 18.1 full shire up for loan with a weight limit of 10 stone?! Is it just me who thinks this is silly? Ok so maybe a very fine tb, small pony or a horse with a sensitive back/ back problems may need a lighter rider but surely people are going to far?


----------



## ladyt25 (21 January 2014)

I think it may be a little OTT BUT, at the end of the day, if it's your own horse then you can stipulate these things can't you. Plus, just because the horse is larger doesn't necessarily mean it is a weight carrier. Shires for example were intended for pulling not for riding so it's quite possible a Shire isn't as much a weight carrier as a TB.

I have to say, I have seen far too many overweight riders on horses and it does rather beg the question - just because you CAN ride a horse. Should you?

Don't get me wrong, I am no teeny person and, at my heaviest I was 11.10st but now I am closer to 10st and do not intend on going back up again. I feel bad that my horse had to carry me at that weight and I wish I'd done something about it years ago as I may have felt more active as well!


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

I completely understand that it is each riders own choice and I would rather be lighter for my mare, its something I'm working on. And seeing an overweight ride on a small horse is a horrible sight. It just seems to me that people are getting more and more concerned about it and that maybe weight limits are getting a bit out of hand


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 January 2014)

I do think people go over the top with weights but that's coming from somebody on diet |O| 
I'm 5ft 9 and currently weigh 11.12 after being 13.8 and set to lose another stone and all because I want to back my highland pony this summer.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 January 2014)

I've said previously ten stone limit on my 15.1 cob, but he has arthritic changes on a hind and I don't see why I should let anyone get on him over that. I do, however, think that some weight limits I've seen are daft, but unless you know why a shire can only have ten stone on it, I see your point. A girl I know has a huge shire cross but she's old and creaky and the girl is teeny and doesn't want a bigger weight on her precious horse. Fair enough, you're still plonking however much on one small area of the horse.


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

I see your point with the arthritis. The shire in question is a 4 year old with no issues but still growing, hence the requested weight limit. I still think 10 stone is a bit ridiculous. If at 12 stone I am to heavy for a 18.1 shire then what can I hope to ride? :/


----------



## Bucks Fizz (21 January 2014)

Personally I'd rather be safe than sorry, and stipulate a lower weight than the horse COULD carry if pushed.

And I would rather see owners that care, even if it does make it difficult/limiting for some riders.


----------



## kassieg (21 January 2014)

Im 10 stone & loosing weight to event my 5 year old 16hh id x tb but thats my personal choice most people say I don't need to but as it's her 1st season I want to make it as easy as possible 

that said at work I used to ride & compete connes, 1 was 13.2 the others were 14.2 but I wouldn't do much with the 13.2 
I felt fine on the 14.2s though they schooled be 90 xc etc with me


----------



## Lulup (21 January 2014)

The way I look at it is that carrying less than its capability is not going to harm a horse whereas carrying too much could well do, so I would rather see people being too careful than vice versa. 

There are some terrible sights around in terms of overladen horses - my personal rule of thumb is that the riders bottom should never be bigger than that of their horse (and yes I have witnessed this at an unaff dressage comp)!  

Bear in mind that the weight you state should be your 'riding weight' which is you fully dressed in your riding gear including hat/boots etc. and once you add the weight of your saddle you could easily be looking at nearer 13.5 stone than your actual 12 stone - that is more weight than I would put on a pony of that size. Also, if your pony is fat then that is also additional weight that she is carrying.


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

You guys are making me feel bad! I feel quite comfortable on my 14.2 and have ridden her since she was 7, now 15. Do you all really think you need to be under 10 stone to ride competitively?


----------



## ktj1891 (21 January 2014)

I am looking for a sharer for my TB and have stipulated no one over 10 stone, bit hypocritical as I was 10.48 stone last week but I am loosing weight and now down to 10.18 stone. The reason being as he is an ex-racer and as a result has a week under developed back, I don't want him carrying any extra weight that he doesn't have to.


----------



## amandap (21 January 2014)

Spencer93 said:



			My pony atm is 14.2. She is a stocky (fat...) welshy and perfectly ok to carry me.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you are right but I just wanted to comment that a "fat" horse is already carrying extra weight (fat) before the weight of the rider is factored in.


----------



## pistolpete (21 January 2014)

For horses that are competition fit they surely can carry more. Also don't they have to have weight cloths for eventing if the riders are too light. I laughed at the thought of the shire only being allowed to carry ten stone. I think the owner may have issues about large people expecting a shire to be able to carry anything!


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

Oh and my bum is definitely not bigger than hers!


----------



## Goldenstar (21 January 2014)

An eleven stone wieght limit could be perfectly resonable on an old or young light wieght 16.2 .
While my 16.2 ID would hardly notice twelve stone it would be too much for some horses .


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

When I say shes fat... we've recently bought her back after selling her and shes been put in a field until we have time to bring her back into full fitness. I ride her occasionally and she isn't overweight, just not competition slim (used to do BSJA, compete every weekend)


----------



## Goldenstar (21 January 2014)

pistolpete said:



			For horses that are competition fit they surely can carry more. Also don't they have to have weight cloths for eventing if the riders are too light. I laughed at the thought of the shire only being allowed to carry ten stone. I think the owner may have issues about large people expecting a shire to be able to carry anything!
		
Click to expand...

There's been no wieght rules for eventing for well over ten years


----------



## flurryjuno (21 January 2014)

I thought nothing of weight, other than large adults on ponies or something similar, until I joined this forum. I weighed 12 stone at my heaviest, I'm 5'9 and I wouldn't say fat as I am quite toned but still a bit jiggly but I was mortified by some peoples responses! According to some my horse type (16.1-2hh ISH) shouldn't carry more than 10-11 stone, and I was regularly riding 14.2hh+ at this point. Got a bit down in the dumps and I weigh less now but still, people seem to have gotten quite OTT about weight limits these days. I understand if the horse has problems or when its a large rider bouncing along on a small/weak horse but its so pushed these days now I don't even like riding other horses in case someone says something


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

Thanks flurryjuno, just about summed up my thinking. Theres a girl who rides on my yard who must be 14/15 stone and has a fine, 4 year old, 14.2. I think that is a bit silly, he is still developing and is way to small for her. But a 10 stone person on an 18.1 is surely fine?


----------



## pistolpete (21 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			There's been no wieght rules for eventing for well over ten years
		
Click to expand...

Shows how much I know!


----------



## ladyt25 (21 January 2014)

Spencer93 said:



			You guys are making me feel bad! I feel quite comfortable on my 14.2 and have ridden her since she was 7, now 15. Do you all really think you need to be under 10 stone to ride competitively?
		
Click to expand...

I was still riding my 14.2hh and he had no issues at all as is quite a powerful 14.2hh. You do have to bear in mind the ability of a rider as well. If you are well-balanced yet a bit taller/heavier you may be less of a burden to a horse than a lighter person who is not the best rider. I do think more people need to be realistic about their weight and what they should expect from the horse underneath them!


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

I agree ladyt25. I am a competent rider, I am balanced, light seated (I like to think  ) and know what I am doing, plus I know my girl inside out. I would be much less happy with a novice of a similar weight riding my mare regularly and bouncing around on her back


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 January 2014)

Quite simply yes!


----------



## vieshot (21 January 2014)

That shire is a growing baby who the owner doesn't want doing much until he matures. Fair enough if you ask me.


----------



## Renvers (21 January 2014)

IIRC there has been research done into this and comparisons made of thermal imaging of horses backs when ridden by a heavy but light seated rider and a lightweight but less balanced rider. In every comparison picture the more balanced rider had less impact on the back. 

I am not advocating pony squishing, but weight limits may not always be in horses best interests...


----------



## amandap (21 January 2014)

I can see a balanced rider has much less negative impact on the horse than an unbalanced one but surely a balanced rider doesn't also weigh less than an unbalanced rider of the same weight? Am I missing something, or are there two (or more) considerations here?

ps Just seen Renvers post.


----------



## Darremi (21 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			IIRC there has been research done into this and comparisons made of thermal imaging of horses backs when ridden by a heavy but light seated rider and a lightweight but less balanced rider. In every comparison picture the more balanced rider had less impact on the back. 

I am not advocating pony squishing, but weight limits may not always be in horses best interests...
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day we are talking about peoples' personal property here (ie. the horse). 

As the owner you are perfectly entitled to stipulate the conditions upon which your property is used. 

I am surprised that somebody is complaining about somebody else stipulating a weight condition. Obviously if you own the horse then it is up to you. But don't expect to dictate to other people what they do with their property.

If you want to buy a certain horse or go to a certain riding school then lose the weight or find somewhere else. It is not your place to complain about how somebody else uses their horse. End of story!


----------



## Equi (21 January 2014)

my 16.1 tb carried me fine, a little too well in fact, he always hopped about the place and was hard to rein in. my welsh partbred carried me fine when i was riding him but i have put on weight since last i rode so i will get that off before i get back into serious riding again. as for lessons, yes there is a weight limit that i am over (14st i think it was) but im never going to be out riding in the show ring, and i can deffo say that not all people in the ring are fairies..


----------



## Shire123 (21 January 2014)

I am the owner of the 18.1hh shire. And although I am happy for you to give your opinion, I think that judging me is very unfair and disrespectful! No I do not have a problem with heavy riders, and I am free to chose what I think is best for my horse. In the advert, I explained that he has just turned 4 ( on the 2nd of january fyi) and I only ride him in a treeless saddle! Hence the weight limit. Also, for your information, my shire was broken only a few months ago and shires don't mature until they reach 8/9 years old. I think I know enough about shires to do thw best thing for my horse. He is young and his back is fragile. I don t want to have to retire him when he turns 10. I also only walk him eventhough I am 9 stones because I am worried about dammaging his back or joints. So please be more respectful and keep things in their context instead of taking the mick and trying to make yourself feel better. Thank you


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 January 2014)

Shire 123, I hope you find a suitable person for your horse.  Everyone cares for their horse and of course we do what we can to maintain good health for them. 

People are very quick to judge these days.  I am in the over 10 stone category which seems to get a right bashing on most forums these days.  Regardless of the fact that I am a balanced considerate rider I am deemed too heavy for my 14.2hh pony.  

I take little notice of this as I've had my pony 20 years and know that if he wasn't happy or capable of carrying me then I would know about it.  

I will start backing my 4yo NF this year if she matures a bit more so will make sure that I lose some weight or throw my son on her instead so keep the weight on her back as light as possible.


----------



## Shire123 (21 January 2014)

Thanks for your reply! I have seen lots of smaller horses capable of carrying heavier riders. I think that it depends on the horse, not its size and also what you do with it! My horse carried 13 st riders before and it was not a problem at all. But for a sharer, who will ride him regularly, I just wanted to be surw it won t hurt him. He is still very unbalanced and trips constantly because of his immense legs and narrow shoulders. I wish people would try to understand or at least do some research before judging... very disappointed!


----------



## Spencer93 (21 January 2014)

Sorry, my aim is not to have a go at anyone or their weight limits. I am not judging you personally or trying to disrespect your opinions. I have no problem with someone saying what they want on their own horse. This isn't aimed at anyone, it was a simple comment asking in general about what people think of the weight limits people put on their horses and if current attitudes are changing with regards to what horses are capable of doing. I have never been worried about my weight combined with riding but it does seem more so now that anyone over 10 stone is considered to heavy to be riding


----------



## Elvis (21 January 2014)

Shire123: I'm only commenting because I saw your advert and thought of commenting but refrained, it isn't regarding weight limits, as that's a personal choice. 

However I do think you might struggle to find a loaner, after all from what I gather from your advert (and I can't find it now so may be wrong) you want someone to be fully committed to your horse 3 days a week ie muck out, turn out, feed, bring in etc. But then riding wise the loaner can only ride the horse at walk for a short while. And correct me if I'm wrong, did you also want a financial contribution? 

I do hope you find someone, and you have a beautiful horse, but I do think it might be a struggle.

Edited to say, just found the advert and see that you have said that you don't mind trotting just on soft surfaces. But it does mention financial contribution. 

Just to try and help with perspective, and I'm aware this might be unwelcome, I don't know many over 18's, under 10 stone, who have 3 days a week spare to devote to a horse on DIY (poo picking, mucking out, including bringing in at 2pm etc) and give a financial contribution, who'd feel confident being around an 18.1hh just turned 4 y/o that exercise wise they can only walk and occasionally trot. 

Sorry to put a downer on things, and I hope I'm proven wrong, but maybe dropping either the financial contribution or the amount of work might help your cause.

P.S sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Shire123 (21 January 2014)

the advert you are referring to was over a year ago and I found someone. She is now pregnant so I need to find someone else for the time being because I work until late during the week. And yes she only hacked out and mucked out  , but there was no financial contribution. 
She became a friend and my horse loves her. So yes I did find someone! my horse is now older and in work and just tonight, I had at leat 20 messages from people interested in loaning him. It s not just about riding..... or the money! I need someone to give my horse attention during the week. And I didnt want a financial contribution because I wantwd someone on the long term who would then enjoy my horse for free when he was ridable. I am very honest in my adverts so no surprise for the loaner/sharer.  And I hope this new person will be as good as my previous sharer!  You would be surprised to see how many people are interested. And looking after a shire is different so usually, it is people who know about them and are committed.


----------



## Kallibear (21 January 2014)

I suspect many people have no idea what a certain weight looks like. 

I'd be frankly amazed if someone stopped me riding an 18.1 shire based on my weight.  By looking at me, most people would happily let me ride most horses with my weight.  I am fairly tall and slim and have an athletic build.  Yet I weight nearly 11st with my clothes on.  

It sounds like an awful lot of people don't know what 10st looks like,  esp at the taller or shorter end of the height scale.  And therefore no real idea what a 'heavy' rider would class as.


----------



## Elvis (21 January 2014)

Shire 123: Well I'm glad you have had interest, and hopefully you will get another good sharer. I am still surprised, but maybe that's due to location and type of horse. Either way he is a lovely horse, my boy has a touch of shire blood in him so I have a soft spot for the breed.


----------



## Shire123 (21 January 2014)

Kallibear, I totally agree with you! And a light rider can be bad for a horse's back if they are unbalanced and bouncing. My shire is growing and heavy horses are known for having growth pain, weak growth plates, fragile joints... and lots of related problems as they get older. He just turned 4 and was diagnosed with sidebone at the age of 2!  I did not want to offend anyone in my advert or say that anyone over 10 st is too heavy for an 18h horse, but I just think it is better for a growing horse not to be put through it if you have the choice... I am not desperate to find someone and I just dont want to regret anything later. I am 9 stones and I had stopped riding him for a month because he had a funny reaction to the saddle being put on his back and then started bucking in trot. I could feel he was unbalanced and didnt enjoy the work. I was worried it was because of me being too heavy for him! Lots of people laughed at me!  but he is just a baby... so yes, later he will carry any weight, but for now I d rather stick to my 10 st.... at least I wont feel sorry later! I bought him as a 2 week old foal so I have plenty of time to push him! I am patient


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

Kallibear said:



			I suspect many people have no idea what a certain weight looks like. 

I'd be frankly amazed if someone stopped me riding an 18.1 shire based on my weight.  By looking at me, most people would happily let me ride most horses with my weight.  I am fairly tall and slim and have an athletic build.  Yet I weight nearly 11st with my clothes on.  

It sounds like an awful lot of people don't know what 10st looks like,  esp at the taller or shorter end of the height scale.  And therefore no real idea what a 'heavy' rider would class as.
		
Click to expand...

This, this, this. And I'm even happy to attach a photo to demonstrate.

I am around 13 stone (fluctuate between 12 1/2 and 13), which for the discussion on this thread is like planetoid heavy. I am 5'10", and fairly curvy - but I have a little waist. I'm not as toned as i'd like to be, but I'm certainly not fat. I'm in the top end of my healthy range BMI for my height, but critically still within healthy.

Here I am, just a week or two ago, I'm on the left:








And me with my old horse:







Question: how many of you would have said I was too heavy for your horse straight off? Not including very little, light TBs, or small but not stocky ponies?

I have broken and ridden away young Clydesdales, I've ridden Shetland x Highlands (albeit when a bit lighter than now), Eriskay ponies, Highlands on a regular basis, and I've had a 14.2hh Arabx Lipizzaner, a 15.2hh thin type TB, a 16.2hh WBx TB and my current 17hh TB. None have had any problems with my weight (except the small TB by the end, at age around 18).

How do I know they've had no problems? The yard I worked at for a long time hosted RDA as well s a riding school - we are well practiced in watching a horse for signs of struggling with weight.


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (22 January 2014)

If 10 or 11 stone seems the top end for a lot of people, what on earth are use lanky people supposed to ride?! I'm 6' and weigh 12 stone, got down to that from nearly 14 stone and was still riding at that weight with no complaints from the horse and looking absolutely fine as well. Now ride a 15.3hh fairly fine type and she's going really well. It does depend on the horse, I agree with that, but if taller people got to under 11 stone, a lot of us would be too weak to ride!


----------



## NZJenny (22 January 2014)

It's nuts isn't it?  Endurance still has a minimum weight rule - For CEI3* (160 km) they must carry a minimum of 75 kg and 15.2 hh is a big Arabian !

My 14.2 hh part bred Arabian mare carries all 5'10" of me at 80 kg (inc saddle) no problem.  

I am however a huge fan of doing the right thing, eating well and keeping yourself at a healthy weight.  Seems like the human race in developed countries, is just getting a whole lot fatter than it needs to be for it's own good.


----------



## RunToEarth (22 January 2014)

I think Shires123 's post highlights that it is very much a matter of the horse. It is very well to see an advert and rip it to shreds, without know the horse, it's ability, fitness or any ailments. I also think the height thing is bobbins too - I would put a lot more weight on a healthy 14.2 cob than my 16.2 tb.


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 January 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Seems like the human race in developed countries, is just getting a whole lot fatter than it needs to be for it's own good.
		
Click to expand...

Aint that the truth and they are getting a whole lot taller!
personally I dont give two hoots what other people do with their own horses but do smile at some of the comments that appear on these type of threads
1) The laws of gravity can not be broken. 12st is 12st no matter how 'light' a person rides. Oh and making your seat light just transfers the weight to the stirrups which are connected to the saddle which is still on the horses back so it is still carrying the same weight. I do agree that an unballanced 12st rider will be more damaging to the horse but no one can magically reduce 12st to 10st through balanced riding.
2) Whilst a horse may well be able to carry a particular weight without showing signs of distress you have to consider the long term, slow damage that will be occuring.
3) The average horse is rarely fit these days. 45 minutes in a school or an hours hack 5 times a week does not a fit horse make. Do not confuse the 16.1 4* event horse with the average. These horses are supremly fit in terms of muscle and are in a different league. Just because they can support 13 st bloke does not mean the same horse in average owner condition can.
4) What used to happen back in the old days does not fit modern times. Humans have got a lot bigger and heavier than they were 40 years ago and the horses a lot less fit. Comparison of welshie carrying farmer over the hills all day are not relevant. Horse would have been much fitter, ridder would have been a lot lighter and life expectancy of the horse a lot shorter.
5) Often the size of the modern human forces their weight further back in the saddle. Whilst bums have got bigger horses backs haven't so there is still a limit to lenght of saddle than can be used. If large bums are squished in to saddles then more of that weight will be towards the back and create pressure points.

Each person has to make their own judgement on what they deem acceptable but no one should be under estimate the fact that horses these days are expected to carry a lot more weight with a lot less muscle whislt having a much longer working life.


----------



## sarahw123 (22 January 2014)

I think people tend to take stipulated weight limits far to personally. It's like if they hear a weight limit which is under their weight they feel they are being called 'fatty'. There are so many threads on this that this must be the case.
 If the owner - the person who owns/pays for/knows the horse/pony gives a limit - then that is their perrogative. 
We are a country with a vast amount of the population over-weight. Weight IS an issue. 
I'm 5ft 6 " and 9.5 st and I don't feel comfortable on anything smaller than a 14hh stocky cob.


----------



## sarahw123 (22 January 2014)

And I couldn't have put it better myself paddymonty 




PaddyMonty said:



			Aint that the truth and they are getting a whole lot taller!
personally I dont give two hoots what other people do with their own horses but do smile at some of the comments that appear on these type of threads
1) The laws of gravity can not be broken. 12st is 12st no matter how 'light' a person rides. Oh and making your seat light just transfers the weight to the stirrups which are connected to the saddle which is still on the horses back so it is still carrying the same weight. I do agree that an unballanced 12st rider will be more damaging to the horse but no one can magically reduce 12st to 10st through balanced riding.
2) Whilst a horse may well be able to carry a particular weight without showing signs of distress you have to consider the long term, slow damage that will be occuring.
3) The average horse is rarely fit these days. 45 minutes in a school or an hours hack 5 times a week does not a fit horse make. Do not confuse the 16.1 4* event horse with the average. These horses are supremly fit in terms of muscle and are in a different league. Just because they can support 13 st bloke does not mean the same horse in average owner condition can.
4) What used to happen back in the old days does not fit modern times. Humans have got a lot bigger and heavier than they were 40 years ago and the horses a lot less fit. Comparison of welshie carrying farmer over the hills all day are not relevant. Horse would have been much fitter, ridder would have been a lot lighter and life expectancy of the horse a lot shorter.
5) Often the size of the modern human forces their weight further back in the saddle. Whilst bums have got bigger horses backs haven't so there is still a limit to lenght of saddle than can be used. If large bums are squished in to saddles then more of that weight will be towards the back and create pressure points.

Each person has to make their own judgement on what they deem acceptable but no one should be under estimate the fact that horses these days are expected to carry a lot more weight with a lot less muscle whislt having a much longer working life.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## webble (22 January 2014)

Shire123 said:



			I am the owner of the 18.1hh shire. And although I am happy for you to give your opinion, I think that judging me is very unfair and disrespectful! No I do not have a problem with heavy riders, and I am free to chose what I think is best for my horse. In the advert, I explained that he has just turned 4 ( on the 2nd of january fyi) and I only ride him in a treeless saddle! Hence the weight limit. Also, for your information, my shire was broken only a few months ago and shires don't mature until they reach 8/9 years old. I think I know enough about shires to do thw best thing for my horse. He is young and his back is fragile. I don t want to have to retire him when he turns 10. I also only walk him eventhough I am 9 stones because I am worried about dammaging his back or joints. So please be more respectful and keep things in their context instead of taking the mick and trying to make yourself feel better. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Very sensible good for you


----------



## cobgoblin (22 January 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Aint that the truth and they are getting a whole lot taller!
personally I dont give two hoots what other people do with their own horses but do smile at some of the comments that appear on these type of threads
1) The laws of gravity can not be broken. 12st is 12st no matter how 'light' a person rides. Oh and making your seat light just transfers the weight to the stirrups which are connected to the saddle which is still on the horses back so it is still carrying the same weight. I do agree that an unballanced 12st rider will be more damaging to the horse but no one can magically reduce 12st to 10st through balanced riding.
2) Whilst a horse may well be able to carry a particular weight without showing signs of distress you have to consider the long term, slow damage that will be occuring.
3) The average horse is rarely fit these days. 45 minutes in a school or an hours hack 5 times a week does not a fit horse make. Do not confuse the 16.1 4* event horse with the average. These horses are supremly fit in terms of muscle and are in a different league. Just because they can support 13 st bloke does not mean the same horse in average owner condition can.
4) What used to happen back in the old days does not fit modern times. Humans have got a lot bigger and heavier than they were 40 years ago and the horses a lot less fit. Comparison of welshie carrying farmer over the hills all day are not relevant. Horse would have been much fitter, ridder would have been a lot lighter and life expectancy of the horse a lot shorter.
5) Often the size of the modern human forces their weight further back in the saddle. Whilst bums have got bigger horses backs haven't so there is still a limit to lenght of saddle than can be used. If large bums are squished in to saddles then more of that weight will be towards the back and create pressure points.

Each person has to make their own judgement on what they deem acceptable but no one should be under estimate the fact that horses these days are expected to carry a lot more weight with a lot less muscle whislt having a much longer working life.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of this. Not so long ago the average weight of a man in the UK was regarded as 70kg(approx 11st).


----------



## webble (22 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			This, this, this. And I'm even happy to attach a photo to demonstrate.

I am around 13 stone (fluctuate between 12 1/2 and 13), which for the discussion on this thread is like planetoid heavy. I am 5'10", and fairly curvy - but I have a little waist. I'm not as toned as i'd like to be, but I'm certainly not fat. I'm in the top end of my healthy range BMI for my height, but critically still within healthy.

Here I am, just a week or two ago, I'm on the left:

Question: how many of you would have said I was too heavy for your horse straight off? Not including very little, light TBs, or small but not stocky ponies?

I have broken and ridden away young Clydesdales, I've ridden Shetland x Highlands (albeit when a bit lighter than now), Eriskay ponies, Highlands on a regular basis, and I've had a 14.2hh Arabx Lipizzaner, a 15.2hh thin type TB, a 16.2hh WBx TB and my current 17hh TB. None have had any problems with my weight (except the small TB by the end, at age around 18).

How do I know they've had no problems? The yard I worked at for a long time hosted RDA as well s a riding school - we are well practiced in watching a horse for signs of struggling with weight.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the bottom pic where you can see you properly and stood next to a horse I would have said you were around 12-12.5 stone and yes a bit heavy for my pony but she is a med/light weight 14.2


----------



## celia (22 January 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Aint that the truth and they are getting a whole lot taller!
personally I dont give two hoots what other people do with their own horses but do smile at some of the comments that appear on these type of threads
1) The laws of gravity can not be broken. 12st is 12st no matter how 'light' a person rides. Oh and making your seat light just transfers the weight to the stirrups which are connected to the saddle which is still on the horses back so it is still carrying the same weight. I do agree that an unballanced 12st rider will be more damaging to the horse but no one can magically reduce 12st to 10st through balanced riding.
2) Whilst a horse may well be able to carry a particular weight without showing signs of distress you have to consider the long term, slow damage that will be occuring.
3) The average horse is rarely fit these days. 45 minutes in a school or an hours hack 5 times a week does not a fit horse make. Do not confuse the 16.1 4* event horse with the average. These horses are supremly fit in terms of muscle and are in a different league. Just because they can support 13 st bloke does not mean the same horse in average owner condition can.
4) What used to happen back in the old days does not fit modern times. Humans have got a lot bigger and heavier than they were 40 years ago and the horses a lot less fit. Comparison of welshie carrying farmer over the hills all day are not relevant. Horse would have been much fitter, ridder would have been a lot lighter and life expectancy of the horse a lot shorter.
5) Often the size of the modern human forces their weight further back in the saddle. Whilst bums have got bigger horses backs haven't so there is still a limit to lenght of saddle than can be used. If large bums are squished in to saddles then more of that weight will be towards the back and create pressure points.

Each person has to make their own judgement on what they deem acceptable but no one should be under estimate the fact that horses these days are expected to carry a lot more weight with a lot less muscle whislt having a much longer working life.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This exactly. I agree with sarahw123 as well. If I were ever looking for someone to ride one of mine I'd probably be fairly strict with my weight limits - not because I have anything against a bigger rider but because I care about the comfort of my horses in the short-term and also their long-term fitness and health.


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

webble said:



			Looking at the bottom pic where you can see you properly and stood next to a horse I would have said you were around 12-12.5 stone and yes a bit heavy for my pony but she is a med/light weight 14.2
		
Click to expand...

Which I would agree with - you wouldn't catch me on anything fine or lightweight. And being tall, and no twig either, I *look* too big for anything small and fine. I look spot on on my 17hh, short coupled, NH type TB, and whilst I look fine on Highlands/smaller but chunky horses like my Arab x Lipp,, I wouldn't be jumping on any fine types!


----------



## katherine1975 (22 January 2014)

I agree with paddymonty. I have a 14.3hh heavy weight traditional cob who is adopted from WHW, due to her conformation they have put a weight limit of 10 stone for her.
There are a lot of factors to take into account when deciding the weight a horse can carry.


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

katherine1975 said:



			I agree with paddymonty. I have a 14.3hh heavy weight traditional cob who is adopted from WHW, due to her conformation they have put a weight limit of 10 stone for her.
There are a lot of factors to take into account when deciding the weight a horse can carry.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, there are a lot of factors. Age, conformation, build, the horse's balance, the rider's balance, the activities you're doing, fitness of horse and rider...

However I am sensitive when people make comments about weight limits. I understand the right and tbh the sensible attitude of people protecting their horses, but weight threads always make me feel a bit down - I *know* I'm not fat, but when we hear about "increasing obesity" and how people need to slim down before riding... I already go to the gym 3x a week, row and play basketball, and eat sensibly. I'm just not designed to go any lighter without starving myself!


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			However I am sensitive when people make comments about weight limits. I understand the right and tbh the sensible attitude of people protecting their horses, but weight threads always make me feel a bit down - I *know* I'm not fat, but when we hear about "increasing obesity" and how people need to slim down before riding... I already go to the gym 3x a week, row and play basketball, and eat sensibly. I'm just not designed to go any lighter without starving myself!
		
Click to expand...

From the pic you posted I think you're 'lookin fine'


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			From the pic you posted I think you're 'lookin fine'
		
Click to expand...

In my head I know that I'm not overweight, but do you see where I am coming from? Being told routinely that increasing obesity levels are a problem and that people don't think about their horses joints etc... it is deceptive how much someone can weigh despite not being overweight, and yes we have to choose the right horses for the job, but when the 20% rule gets flouted about I do have to bite my tongue sometimes.


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			In my head I know that I'm not overweight, but do you see where I am coming from?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do. Problem is far too many uninformed opinions are given as fact. A 14.2 should not or should easily etc.
There are far too many variables eg horse - build, age, conformation, fitness level, muscle tone rider - much the same as horse (expect age). Available saddle size, fit of saddle. Workload - 1 hour gentle hack or 3 day event. The list goes on and on. This is why I never reply to specific "am i too heavy for my horse" questions on here. Without seeing in the flesh as it were most cases are impossble to answer corectly. Only when you get to the extremes is it black and white.

PS my post used an aribiatry weight of 12st. I could just as easily have used 16st, 30st or 5st. Only point of my post was to despell some of the myths that are far too often posted.


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Yes I do. Problem is far too many uninformed opinions are given as fact. A 14.2 should not or should easily etc.
There are far too many variables eg horse - build, age, conformation, fitness level, muscle tone rider - much the same as horse (expect age). Available saddle size, fit of saddle. Workload - 1 hour gentle hack or 3 day event. The list goes on and on. This is why I never reply to specific "am i too heavy for my horse" questions on here. Without seeing in the flesh as it were most cases are impossble to answer corectly. Only when you get to the extremes is it black and white.

PS my post used an aribiatry weight of 12st. I could just as easily have used 16st, 30st or 5st. Only point of my post was to despell some of the myths that are far too often posted.
		
Click to expand...

This is an excellent post that I feel all those 'am I too heavy' thread started should see


----------



## LynH (22 January 2014)

There is so much focus on how being overweight is bad for a horse for a number of reasons. I struggle to keep the weight off two of mine who are good doers. I feel that if they are already carrying excess weight of their own then it cannot be good to carry a rider who also has excess weight. 
People expect my ID to be able to carry much larger riders but I'm not prepared to risk her joints and future soundness. I am not riding my 16.1 TB atm as at 63kg/5'7 I know I am too heavy for her. I also know that even an extra 2-3kg can affect my balance on a horse and I feel uncomfortable if I put any extra weight on which has put me off riding my recently backed Highland. Yes the highland can carry more weight than 65kg but as she is recently backed I want to build her up slowly and as I would increase the length of time she is ridden slowly I would also increase the weight she carries slowly too. 

People are aware of how unhealthy it is for a horse itself to be overweight but fail to see how it may have a negative impact in later life if the rider is overweight. Just because a horse shows no immediate bad effects of excessive rider weight it doesn't mean that there won't be long term damage.


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (22 January 2014)

Khalswitz, you're not alone with that feeling. I also 'know' I am not overweight, however still feel bad when these threads come up and am currently trying to diet another half stone off. Part of the reason for that is so I'm a more acceptable riding weight, which on one side of things feels ridiculous but then gets reinforced again and again in the horse world that a more acceptable riding weight is closer to 11stone. Paddy and montys post does make a lot of sense though.


----------



## ester (22 January 2014)

Khalswitz I'm with you . I really don't think many people know what some weights look like. Someone down the yard is a stone lighter than me but you wouldn't guess it (she was shocked and hasn't been the only surprised when I have told them my weight). Am still working on dropping a bit and am much much fitter than I was gym/run etc 3 times a week + riding. You'd be very welcome to ride Frank (14.2 welsh) any time!


----------



## aradiagreen (22 January 2014)

My pony is 13.3 and a heavyweight cob, very chunky.  I am 5'6 and 10stone.  I feel happy on him and considering that we mainly hack out in walk with only a little trotting and very little cantering (hardly ever) I think its fine.  I do think some limits seem a little far fetched and it does depend what you're doing with them.  I am not eventing mine!


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

ester said:



			Khalswitz I'm with you . I really don't think many people know what some weights look like. Someone down the yard is a stone lighter than me but you wouldn't guess it (she was shocked and hasn't been the only surprised when I have told them my weight). Am still working on dropping a bit and am much much fitter than I was gym/run etc 3 times a week + riding. You'd be very welcome to ride Frank (14.2 welsh) any time!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. I have a good friend (who won't mind me posting about her as we've had this discussion with other people a few times before) who is about three inches shorter than me, and has put on a lot of weight over the last six months, and is looking a little top heavy (she is trying to lose it now though). Looking at us, you would think she was the heavier of the two - and yet she is 1.5-2 stone lighter than me. I, however, probably *look* slimmer as I am much longer in the leg. And yet if we were both to post on here about our weights with no pictures, I would be told I need a HW cob whilst she would get away with riding a finer type.

I do heartily agree that we should be trying to protect our horses joints and keep them active longer, however a bog standard weight or height limit can be really deceptive, I think.

And thank you Ester for your loan of Frank


----------



## Suec04 (22 January 2014)

at the risk of being slated, if i were to listen to some of these posts neither i or my 13 year old daughter should be allowed to ride! Our current riding school knows how much i weigh and although i am limited to maybe 3-4 horses out of 40 or so, they are happy for me to ride on a 16hh plus ID/Freisian/Cob type for one hour a week. I am a novice rider and my balance isn't great atm but i am also losing weight and improving all the time. Now that i am horse hunting for the both of us, i am worried that noone will sell me their horse because of my weight, even though i will only 'get to have a go' at the weekends when my daughter is with her dad  ......now i am depressed


----------



## Pigeon (22 January 2014)

I'm 5'10 and 8 1/2 stone, I know I feel better on my 15.3hh tb the lighter I am, though he is a very delicate flower lol. To be honest, I don't understand why you would want to ride a horse if there's question as to whether you're too heavy for it? I agree that sometimes people go ott on weight limits, but I feel uncomfortable riding the majority of ponies, even though I'm fairly sure they'd cope. (though that could be a height thing I guess?) It's worth remembering that most men weigh a fair bit more than women, and they can still ride without only sticking to giant chunky horses.


----------



## ester (22 January 2014)

I think it depends on who is doing the questioning


----------



## Arizahn (22 January 2014)

Suec04 said:



			at the risk of being slated, if i were to listen to some of these posts neither i or my 13 year old daughter should be allowed to ride! Our current riding school knows how much i weigh and although i am limited to maybe 3-4 horses out of 40 or so, they are happy for me to ride on a 16hh plus ID/Freisian/Cob type for one hour a week. I am a novice rider and my balance isn't great atm but i am also losing weight and improving all the time. Now that i am horse hunting for the both of us, i am worried that noone will sell me their horse because of my weight, even though i will only 'get to have a go' at the weekends when my daughter is with her dad  ......now i am depressed 

Click to expand...

Focus on improving your balance, have you tried riding without stirrups to deepen your seat? The right horse is out there  But I always think it must be hard to find a horse to suit two different people. I suggest larger native types, or proper cobs. Good luck.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 January 2014)

I am a couple of pounds under ten stone right now, I still look sturdy and I'm hourglass shaped but I'll bet looking at me you would say I was heavier due to build. So I agree many people couldn't tell what weight you were truthfully without jumping in the scales. And even though I've worked hard to get my weight down from nearly 14 (which neither if my two guys struggled with despite one being a light TB x) if someone asked me to jump on a set of scales before I sat on their horse they would get told to get a grip.

My dad used to exercise Kia for me and my dad hasn't been below 14 stone since he rose the P2P racers when I was younger, Kia never struggled despite not being the thickest set cob in the world. I believe we don't muscle out horses up enough to carry us. I believe if a horse has a descent muscles top line and is carrying them self and fit then weight within reason is secondary. The horse needs the apparatus to carry us not just get a lighter rider or starve yourself because you can't be bothered to so the work required to get your horse fit enough to carry you.

A mans hunter used to carry upwards of 14 stone for a full day, and I daily see the local P2P horses being trained with 14+ on their backs and they don't look to be struggling along to me.


----------



## alainax (22 January 2014)

On the physics thing, I think the phrase " riding light" is backwards. 

If you are 15 stone, you will of course always be 15 stone on the horses back, no riding style will change that.

However if you are 12 stone, and are awfully unbalanced, bang around up there and generally cant " ride light" then you may feel like 15 stone to the horse. So " riding heavy" 

Id rather a slightly heavier but balanced smooth rider than a lighter one bouncing around and unbalancing the horse. 

So scrap the " riding  light"  and use "riding heavy"   ie  " horse for loan, to 11stone begginer or 12stone balanced rider"


----------



## biggingerpony (22 January 2014)

I never used to be fussy about who rode my mare, but as she gets older I have become much more strict. I have a weight limit of absolute max 10 stone (when she's fit). Shes 22 yr old TB ex racer. 

It work's out OK as I'm under 9st.


----------



## Suec04 (22 January 2014)

Arizahn said:



			Focus on improving your balance, have you tried riding without stirrups to deepen your seat? The right horse is out there  But I always think it must be hard to find a horse to suit two different people. I suggest larger native types, or proper cobs. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Arizahn  I do at least ten mins of the hour without stirrups which does help enormously and i also have a gymball at home that, altough not the same as a horse, does help with my balance. It is harder to find one for the both of us but luckily my daughter is used to riding the bigger ones too.


----------



## Inthesticks (22 January 2014)

I think it this subject is highly subjective. I personally would take advice from someone in real life, who can see your horses type, your build and even how your horses goes with you. Completely agree that most people wouldnt know what certain weights look like. 

I have a 14.2 HW Cob who I would struggle to put a weight limit on, he really is well built and a good weight carrier. I have talked to my vets, saddler and experienced people IRL and they all said the same.


----------



## tallyho! (22 January 2014)

I think it's good that weight is questioned. A fit horse can carry much more than a horse that is unfit.

If you were 12 st and rode a 14.2 that was fit and conditioned to work carrying that weight then fine but I think you'd have to think twice about riding the same pony if it was unfit. You'd have to do some fittening work first on the lunge or asking a lighter rider to start first because you do have to consider the frame and musculature in order to save the pony injury.

Other factors need to be brought into consideration for each situation and you have to take it on a case by case basis.

I am 12st now after having a baby and while I would ride my friends 15.3hh fit horses, there is no way I would ride my youngster at this weight next year who is the same height. 

Having said that, horses in Spain are broken with men riding them who are easily 12st...... 

So, weight is just ONE factor. You have to look at the whole story and be sensible and pragmatic.


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

tallyho! said:



			I think it's good that weight is questioned. A fit horse can carry much more than a horse that is unfit.

If you were 12 st and rode a 14.2 that was fit and conditioned to work carrying that weight then fine but I think you'd have to think twice about riding the same pony if it was unfit. You'd have to do some fittening work first on the lunge or asking a lighter rider to start first because you do have to consider the frame and musculature in order to save the pony injury.

Other factors need to be brought into consideration for each situation and you have to take it on a case by case basis.

I am 12st now after having a baby and while I would ride my friends 15.3hh fit horses, there is no way I would ride my youngster at this weight next year who is the same height. 

Having said that, horses in Spain are broken with men riding them who are easily 12st...... 

So, weight is just ONE factor. You have to look at the whole story and be sensible and pragmatic.
		
Click to expand...

This is interesting, as I actually have worked backing and producing young horses at certainly 12st if not nearer 12.5. I always did a lot of fittening work on the lunge/long reining before I put *anyone* on a horse, as I think they need fitness to carry a rider full stop, but I wouldn't have been just jumping on any youngster. I also took ridden work very slowly - I always started off in straight lines, out of the school as soon as they could steer, and very slowly increasing distances at walk, then slowly bring in bursts of trotting. My breaking in process is fairly slow, but produces a fit, happy and balanced young horse that is ready to be schooled properly. I am heavy, so I picked the ones I would jump on rather than boost my stick thin sister onto, but the fittening work was vital.

However I think any horse should be fittened for the job, not just ones expected to carry weight... just in cases of weight carrying, it is vital.


----------



## catwithclaws (22 January 2014)

vieshot said:



			That shire is a growing baby who the owner doesn't want doing much until he matures. Fair enough if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely. The person who owns the shire in question (shires123) happens to be one of my closest friends, and she certainly doesn't have 'issues' as someone said, with larger people, as I am one! The horse is still very immature, narrow and leggy!

So no, it is NOT a 'silly' weight limit at all, it was a decision considered very carefully by the owner, made with the horses best interests at heart.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (22 January 2014)

well according to the pc when i reached the grand old age of 15/16 (now 17) and although they didn't know this weighed the mighty amount of 6 stone i was apparently too big/old for my 13'2 NFxTBxGSP???? mmm...some people are ridiculous....

bUT...end of the day its their horse


----------



## Megibo (22 January 2014)

I think its up to the owner what weight limit they want to set. And not the business of anyone else  

I think too its worrying the amount of people who are infact too heavy to ride but are still being encouraged to anyway. Poor horses! I read a thread the other day where a 19 stone woman proudly declared she rides a 14.2 haflinger...madness.

ETA- I just go with the 20% rule, it has science behind it afterall. Based on the weight the horse is when not fat of course.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (22 January 2014)

just to clarify 'some people are ridiculous' i do not think that in this situation just referencing how ridiculous people can be about judging by size/age...in this case the pony club


----------



## tallyho! (22 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			This is interesting, as I actually have worked backing and producing young horses at certainly 12st if not nearer 12.5. I always did a lot of fittening work on the lunge/long reining before I put *anyone* on a horse, as I think they need fitness to carry a rider full stop, but I wouldn't have been just jumping on any youngster. I also took ridden work very slowly - I always started off in straight lines, out of the school as soon as they could steer, and very slowly increasing distances at walk, then slowly bring in bursts of trotting. My breaking in process is fairly slow, but produces a fit, happy and balanced young horse that is ready to be schooled properly. I am heavy, so I picked the ones I would jump on rather than boost my stick thin sister onto, but the fittening work was vital.

However I think any horse should be fittened for the job, not just ones expected to carry weight... just in cases of weight carrying, it is vital.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and you do have to look at the horse in front of you. 

I once heard a farrier say to his client about her horse... "Look at the size of him!! He'd carry 16st easy!!" This was about a 15.3 cob, obese, not done a days work for years. He looked like a bull. Shod all round 'just in case' and when he was ridden, once a year perhaps, it was carrying 15st for an hour on a hilly hack. And he did it bless him. Honest as the day is long that horse.


----------



## cumbriamax (22 January 2014)

I've lost weight since the weight limits were introduced, however, I am inclined to think they are slightly silly as you don't see many top riders of eventing, dressage, showjumping etc (esp. male ones) competing on heavy horses and am guessing many are over 12-12.5 stone without tack. if these weight limits are to be followed, many event riders will have to do badminton on Ardennes types.


----------



## Amy& (22 January 2014)

I haven't read every single reply so apologies if this has already been mentioned.

I think we need to take into account that when advertising for a sharer/rider some people may well be a bit oblivious to their weight. What I mean is that I have met people who honestly believe they weigh a certain amount, lets say 12 stone, but when weighed they were considerably heavier, 14 stone even.
And of course there are always dishonest people who will flat out lie about their weight. 

What I'm getting at here is that those people that specify a weight limit, when they meet the rider, do they whip out a set of scales and ask them to be weighed before they sit on their horse? I know some riding schools do but the average owner is very unlikely to do this.

There are too many factors to have a black and white rule that a horse of a certain height can carry a certain weight.


----------



## Darremi (22 January 2014)

If you own the horse then it is your right to set the weight limit. 

Why would anyone complain about that?!


----------



## Shire123 (22 January 2014)

Shire123 said:



			I am the owner of the 18.1hh shire. And although I am happy for you to give your opinion, I think that judging me is very unfair and disrespectful! No I do not have a problem with heavy riders, and I am free to chose what I think is best for my horse. In the advert, I explained that he has just turned 4 ( on the 2nd of january fyi) and I only ride him in a treeless saddle! Hence the weight limit. Also, for your information, my shire was broken only a few months ago and shires don't mature until they reach 8/9 years old. I think I know enough about shires to do thw best thing for my horse. He is young and his back is fragile. I don t want to have to retire him when he turns 10. I also only walk him eventhough I am 9 stones because I am worried about dammaging his back or joints. So please be more respectful and keep things in their context instead of taking the mick and trying to make yourself feel better. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Just for those of you who havnt rwad all the comments. I think its a very interesting post and people should not get obsessed with rider s weight, since I believe the horse's condition is the most important fact... not its size! Please don t take things out of their context. My shire is very young, green and  extremely unfit. I lunge or school him maximum 20minutes per week. I hack out a lot more but only in walk and in a treeless saddle.


----------



## tallyho! (22 January 2014)

Shire123 said:



			Just for those of you who havnt rwad all the comments. I think its a very interesting post and people should not get obsessed with rider s weight, since I believe the horse's condition is the most important fact... not its size! Please don t take things out of their context. My shire is very young, green and  extremely unfit. I lunge or school him maximum 20minutes per week. I hack out a lot more but only in walk and in a treeless saddle.
		
Click to expand...

Yes yes!! Condition!!! I think this is KEY in assessing whether an equine is capable of carrying a given weight. 

An unbalanced youngster needs a light weight and a sympathetic hand. Lunging and work in walk is all very well but those muscles that are needed to CARRY are made, not born!


----------



## Nudibranch (22 January 2014)

The part I don't understand is why more riders don't just horse themselves suitably rather than worrying all the time, being told they are too big, etc. Surely just buying a horse of adequate build and height in the first place isn't that hard? And maybe go a bit extra for redundancy - well most of us gain a little weight as we get older....


----------



## alainax (22 January 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			The part I don't understand is why more riders don't just horse themselves suitably rather than worrying all the time, being told they are too big, etc. Surely just buying a horse of adequate build and height in the first place isn't that hard? And maybe go a bit extra for redundancy - well most of us gain a little weight as we get older....
		
Click to expand...

Its all well in theory, however in this day and age people can be very much unaware or have a completely skewed body image. So many young girls call themselves "fat" at 8stone, and worry that they are squishing their 17hh hunter. They worry, they have no reason to, but no matter how many people tell them they are fine, it is just they same as telling them that they are not fat. 

Fortunately there arent too many ( in my experience) on the other side of the scale, who are extremely too heavy for their mount yet think they are svelte. Many heavier riders, are very well aware of the fact - which is also a good thing as helps them to keep the weight in check. 

So you have this whole group of people who may be very light, light, medium and heavy built, who depending on their body image,  have completely varying views of themselves, and in turn of what their horses can carry. Hence why "rules" so to speak, can help them realise that they are indeed not too heavy ( or vice versa).


----------



## ester (22 January 2014)

True Nudibranch, tbf if I was buying now I would likely look for something a little bigger. But Frank was bought 9 years ago for me/mum and sis to share with our other horse when I was 21 when weight was not really on my radar (I had only recently stopped riding a friends 12.2 for her occasionally)- didn't think that one through or plan on keeping the pony so long! As he is nearly 21 he certainly isn't going anywhere and as I am now sole rider I have been working on the weight front- just unlikely to be 10st again any time soon . 
Ps alainax I love the pic on the right of your sig.


----------



## khalswitz (22 January 2014)

alainax said:



			Its all well in theory, however in this day and age people can be very much unaware or have a completely skewed body image. So many young girls call themselves "fat" at 8stone, and worry that they are squishing their 17hh hunter. They worry, they have no reason to, but no matter how many people tell them they are fine, it is just they same as telling them that they are not fat. 

Fortunately there arent too many ( in my experience) on the other side of the scale, who are extremely too heavy for their mount yet think they are svelte. Many heavier riders, are very well aware of the fact - which is also a good thing as helps them to keep the weight in check. 

So you have this whole group of people who may be very light, light, medium and heavy built, who depending on their body image,  have completely varying views of themselves, and in turn of what their horses can carry. Hence why "rules" so to speak, can help them realise that they are indeed not too heavy ( or vice versa).
		
Click to expand...

This is probably the best defines of the 20% rule I've seen. It's always bothered me, because my 17hh NH build TB according to the rule would not be able to carry me, yet he manages with ease (and if I had to get one much bigger it would be a Clydesdale...). Clocking in at 13 stone (top end of my weight), and he weigh tapes at 580kg or so (although I don't think this is right tbh - would love to weigh bridge him!). However the idea of a general guide for people who may or not perceive their own weight is a good one.


----------



## alainax (22 January 2014)

ester said:



			Ps alainax I love the pic on the right of your sig.
		
Click to expand...

I do too! I have it hanging on my living room wall! its from a Majorcan Artist, I saw it when strolling along the beach front on starry night, for sale on a wee stall, I had to have it!


----------



## maisie06 (22 January 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			I have to say, I have seen far too many overweight riders on horses and it does rather beg the question - just because you CAN ride a horse. Should you?
		
Click to expand...

I can (sort of) ride a horse, but I don't, as I am far too fat and heavy. I have issues with diet and struggle with weight and it is unfair on the horse for me to attempt riding.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2014)

The conformation of the horses back is key to how easily it can carry wieght.


----------



## DipseyDeb (23 January 2014)

flurryjuno said:



			I thought nothing of weight, other than large adults on ponies or something similar, until I joined this forum. I weighed 12 stone at my heaviest, I'm 5'9 and I wouldn't say fat as I am quite toned but still a bit jiggly but I was mortified by some peoples responses! According to some my horse type (16.1-2hh ISH) shouldn't carry more than 10-11 stone, and I was regularly riding 14.2hh+ at this point. Got a bit down in the dumps and I weigh less now but still, people seem to have gotten quite OTT about weight limits these days. I understand if the horse has problems or when its a large rider bouncing along on a small/weak horse but its so pushed these days now I don't even like riding other horses in case someone says something

Click to expand...

Ok what about someone who is 13 to 14 stone riding a 15hh fine connie?  (Not me BTW)


----------



## khalswitz (23 January 2014)

DipseyDeb said:



			Ok what about someone who is 13 to 14 stone riding a 15hh fine connie?  (Not me BTW)
		
Click to expand...

There will always be scenarios like that where the rider is simply too heavy for the horse. However, the point being made is that some weight restrictions people impose are a bit far fetched. Obviously its very situational, some horses can't cope with weight at all based on all the reasons previously discussed, but having people judge me for riding my 17hh big built TB, just because they are two stone lighter than me and looking to lose weight to ride their horse, I do find frustrating.


----------



## amandap (23 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			The conformation of the horses back is key to how easily it can carry wieght.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean length of back/spine?


----------



## Gloi (23 January 2014)

Width of the loins is a big factor.


----------



## khalswitz (23 January 2014)

amandap said:



			Do you mean length of back/spine?
		
Click to expand...

Length, how its coupled, any weaknesses (i.e. roach/sway etc), musculature of back, etc


----------



## Mooseontheloose (23 January 2015)

The proprietor of our local riding school is tearing her hair out because children are arriving to start riding and are already very plump, are not bendy or athletic, take a lot of effort to get on the pony and then should they fall off land like beached whales. She has strict weight limits and the ponies are only working at most in trot. Her ponies are often quite elderly but very fit and seen by vet regularly for her licence. It's a shame children get fat in the first place. When I was a child there may have been one Billy Bunter but most kids were like whippets. Now it's the other way round.
Also, when helping at events I'm surprised to see some men now look like women from the back, with quite large bottoms and thighs. I know this sounds fattist but really you can't ride as well or be as much use to the horse if you're overweight. 
(That's not saying all thin people ride well I know there's a lot more to it than that).
When officiating at a riding club one day event last year I was horrified at the puffing and wheezing of some riders as they came through the finish, they also often then sat on their puffing wheezing horses without loosening girth or walking round to warm down. People do need to think more about their horses. I've never been skinny but I've always been very fit from working with horses and there's a difference to people who maybe ride at weekends who may be similar size but not fit, and that applies to skinny people too!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (23 January 2015)

I suppose with the schoolmaster they are protecting their interests. They can't guarantee that every rider that comes to them will be able to sit in perfect balance through tempi changes piaffe etc. I have nothing against fat people but imagine 11stone out of balance bouncing around on that horse's back. If they are making a living out of this they probably want to TRY and ensure the horse is not put at risk to injury...besides their horse their rules


----------



## shannonandtay (23 January 2015)

I definitely wouldn't want to put anyone over 10stone on my 14.3 connive, my pony my rules.  What annoys me is the amount of people who keep asking when I'm going to get a bigger horse for my daughter because they feel at 5ft 8 she is too tall for him.  This usually by riders that are in my opinion to big weight wise for their own.


----------



## Orangehorse (23 January 2015)

A reasonably built horse of around 15 hh should be able to carry 12 stone.  The key to weight carrying is width across the loins, and if you look from the front, the width of the chest.

Ponies are more able to carry weight for their size than horses.


----------



## Kadastorm (23 January 2015)

I am always conscious of my weight as I am tall (5'9/10ish) and have a 13.2hh new forest pony. I don't weigh myself a lot but last time I was about 10st 2, however I think I am slightly heavier now. My pony carries me fine, I hack, school and jump him although I haven't jumped in a while. I would say I am a balanced rider so that helps. I wouldn't ride anything smaller but have ridden many different horses of a all ages and sizes up to 18hh and none have struggled with my weight, from fine Connies and TB's to ID's! 
However, there are many riders who aren't light and balanced in the saddle and riders who aren't effective with their aids and I guess people are trying to minimise damage to their horses by putting a weight limit on them. I personally think that even a light weight rider can have a damaging effect if they are not balanced and would rather meet people and see them ride than send them away due to weight. I have had many light weight riders come to ride my pony but they are not effective and can't even get him to trot in a straight line where as I have had people my weight and slightly more get on and perform a beautiful dressage test with the pony looking happy and relaxed.

Edited to say, i have had him for almost 3years and he has never had a bad back. His back is actually looking the strongest it's ever been at the moment.


----------



## Wishful (23 January 2015)

How many people with a strict 10 stone limit would let William Fox Pitt or Carl Hester ride their horses?

Realistically WFP is unlikely to be under 12 and a half stone, so would ride at at least 13 stone including tack, and he's as skinny as a rake.

I'd also guess Carl Hester at about 13 stone.  Any man around 6 foot is highly unlikely to be less than 11 stone.  OH is light for his height and would have to carry NO muscle whatsoever to get under 11 stone, which wouldn't be conducive to good riding.  From a different field, Mo Farah weighs 60kg (9 and a half) at 5'7 and would be about as fit as it's possible to be!

I know I'm overweight for my height/build, as although I'm more of a size 10 in skater type dresses I'm a size 12 to 14 in trousers as I'm a definite hourglass build (30H).  Proper weight loss will have to wait about 9 months, but am fortunately craving fruit most of all and have built in portion control at the moment!


----------



## Luci07 (23 January 2015)

Can we just apply some common sense to this? I won't ride my TB. X cob 16.3 mare now as she would struggle with my weight. However, before you lot think I am 25 stone, it's because my mare was properly retired for 2 years and has lost ALL her muscle across her back. A good friend who is tiny is hacking her gently just to restore some tone and muscle, purely for my mares health. I evented said mare at novice when she was in full work and was definately well under what she was comfortable with. I struggle with my weight as I get older,  but aim to alway  stay well under what the limit would be for my horse. Slight cheat as he is a 16.3 fit ISH!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			I have nothing against fat people but imagine 11stone out of balance bouncing around on that horse's back. If they are making a living out of this they probably want to TRY and ensure the horse is not put at risk to injury...besides their horse their rules
		
Click to expand...

Steady on - since when is 11 stone necessarily "fat"?  That basically means any competent male rider is out, and any women over a certain height.  It's a massive difference in terms of suitability for a (decent sized horse) if someone is 11st because of height - all the weight won't be bouncing about because at least some of it will be legs etc.  Someone who's 5ft and 11st isn't comparable to someone who's approaching 6ft at the same weight.


----------



## Wagtail (23 January 2015)

Very interested in this thread as am currently dieting to get down to a low enough weight to back my rising four year old. She is only 14.3hh and weigh tapes at 461kg and has 8 and 1/4 inches of bone. This is her:







Now according to the much promoted 20% rule, she can carry 92.2kg which is 14 and 1/2 stone! Erm... I don't think so! I started my diet weighing 10st 11 and am now 10st 7, but still too heavy. I weighed my clothes yesterday and before boots, coat and hat, they weighed 5lbs! I reckon with boots, coat, BP and hat I am probably packing close to another stone. So my riding weight in winter is currently 11 and 1/2 stone. Then you have another stone for tack, so we are talking 12 and a half stone in total. Also there is my height - I am 5 ft 9 and 1/2.

Another thing to consider is the weight of the horse. If they are overweight, then they are already carrying extra and so their weight carrying ability would DECREASE not increase. So again, the 20% rule is rubbish.


----------



## Clodagh (23 January 2015)

I'm sure William Fox-Pitt weighs more than 10 staone and he seems to just about manage.
The world is mad!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (23 January 2015)

JFTD said:



			Steady on - since when is 11 stone necessarily "fat"?  That basically means any competent male rider is out, and any women over a certain height.  It's a massive difference in terms of suitability for a (decent sized horse) if someone is 11st because of height - all the weight won't be bouncing about because at least some of it will be legs etc.  Someone who's 5ft and 11st isn't comparable to someone who's approaching 6ft at the same weight.
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't mean its fat..I was considering/contemplating the reasoing behind this "rule"


----------



## LittleRooketRider (23 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			I didn't mean its fat..I was considering/contemplating the reasoing behind this "rule"
		
Click to expand...

Plus i imagine they are not expecting anybody particularly competent to come and ride a schoolmaster?? As usual I've managed to make a mess of what I'm trying to say so I'll leave it there


----------



## ester (23 January 2015)

lol I thought the same JFTD, been a while since I saw 11 stone  was surprised to see this thread come back to life though!

I'm pretty competent but would still go for schoolmaster lessons for position improvements etc/ride dressage moves I am trying to teach mine etc


----------



## JFTDWS (23 January 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			Plus i imagine they are not expecting anybody particularly competent to come and ride a schoolmaster?? As usual I've managed to make a mess of what I'm trying to say so I'll leave it there  

Click to expand...

Surely that's exactly what you'd expect to ride a schoolmaster?  Why let novices on something trained to pi/pa/piri/tempis etc - your market is going to be competent riders looking to get a feel for high level moves.

My point is, that if that's their reasoning, it's flawed!


----------



## Shavings (23 January 2015)

I havn't read all the pages of posts just a few but have to say some people really are getting "picky" about the weight of a rider on there horse, i understand every horse is different in age, ability and even health so all can carry different weights but i am no little lady (I would rather not tell you my weight) but the way some people carry on i would not be aloud to ride my TB!


----------



## DanceswithCows (23 January 2015)

Spencer93 said:



			I've been wondering about this recently. I am about 5'8, 12 stone, dress size 10/12
		
Click to expand...

hey how do you manage that? I'm 5ft8, 12st and a 14/16!?


----------



## Evie91 (23 January 2015)

No I don't think it's silly at all.
Their horse, their choice what weight it carries - why put it under unnecessary strain.

Don't think the limits are unrealistic at all. I have a horse I can ride occasionally and have currently postponed riding as I was over my own weight limit - I've lost half a stone and feel ok to ride now, but will lose another stone and a half. I don't want to be bobbling about in the horses back, why should it carry my excess just because I stuffed myself with too much food over Christmas!
It's a real bug bear of mine - just because a horse can carry a huge amount of weight why should it have to? Horse and rider should both be of a healthy weight for height.


----------



## twiggy2 (23 January 2015)

DanceswithCows said:



			hey how do you manage that? I'm 5ft8, 12st and a 14/16!?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered this too,I am 5ft 8, 9st 5oz and a size 8-10 on bottom half and 12 on top due to a broad back


----------



## Evie91 (23 January 2015)

Also it's ridiculous  to compare Carl Hester and WFP to an overweight rider. The former are at the top of their game - superb riders and extremely fit, it's just to comparable to an overweight rider!!!

I once overheard a plus size woman talking to a WOW saddler at an event, stating she was considering a new saddle as her horse had a bad back - Aaargh! If she had lost weight this would probably have helped her horse more than just buying a new saddle!
I really do beleive we owe it to our horses to keep a healthy weight if we want to ride! Long live the weight limit!!!


----------



## Wagtail (23 January 2015)

DanceswithCows said:



			hey how do you manage that? I'm 5ft8, 12st and a 14/16!?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that too as I am 5ft9 10 1/2 stone and a 10/12 bottom and 12/14 top. She must be much more muscly than us as muscle weighs more but takes up less space than fat.


----------



## Bav (23 January 2015)

This thread is interesting and has also made me feel incredibly self conscious! 

I'm 'up the duff' so no longer riding and weight is obviously currently out of the question but I've always been 5"10 with long legs and weighing 10stone. I've always been a size 10, no bigger and had been told by my doctor my BMI was low and I really I could do with putting on weight!! I do tend to go for bigger horses (mines 17.2hh) as that's my preference but a friends 15hh tb x takes my leg and she asks me to ride him and I've never thought twice. 

But now I feel positively fat! 
Aside from injuries or things like arthritis I do have to agree sometimes 10st limit is a bit silly. Especially for the 'average' person who isn't dead short...


----------



## Wishful (23 January 2015)

Actually Carl Hester and WFP are the same "weight" at somewhere between 12 and 13 stone (quick google and guestimate).  They are healthy and fit at that weight.   There are plenty of other people who are healthy and fit at that weight (and in correct to underweight range for BMI).  They are fantastic riders, but still weigh what they do - that weight is still going through the saddle - although it will be as evenly distributed as a saddle can allow.  

Not talking rugby players, just an average (rather than spindly) built bloke - or a 6 foot tall woman.  Maria Sharapova is apparently 59kg, again well over 9 stone at 6'2 - contrasting with the 5'7 Mo Farah whose weight is very similar.  Implies that blokes (even spindly ones) will generally weigh more than a woman of the same height.

My personal attitude to weight is more or less irrelevant - my attitude is that I will tell (and tell again) horse owners how much I weigh as people seem to underestimate my weight. At approx 80kg and 5'5 and a bit I am overweight, and well aware of the fact.  I ride at a riding school and have told the instructors how much I weigh - they are happy for me to ride the horses they put me on, who are (in common with all the horses at that RS) cobby, leg at each corner types...  That said, my soon to be increasing weight will not be an issue for any horse for a yet to be determined amount of time (probably around a year).  I intend to be lighter when I return.

Despite being that weight and height, people generally underestimate my weight - I have a small waist and ribcage with large boobs and carry a lot of the weight on thighs and behind. Because I have a waist (and until recently) a more or less flat stomach, people are generally quite surprised when I admit to being the wrong side of 80kg.  That said I don't wear miniskirts or skinny jeans - I know what suits me!

OH's weight is more likely to be overestimated - at 6 foot tall and around 72kg but the extra weight he carries is around his midriff (muffin tops - sorry love!).

Clothes sizing is unlikely to be entirely decisive - I'm overweight (BMI 29) at 5'5 but because I am narrow through the ribcage and waist will be best in a 10 (admittedly modern sizes) for anything that flares from the waist and find it more or less impossible to acquire flattering trousers as anything that will go over my thunder thighs will be huge on my waist and behind - saggy is not a good look!  Plenty of slimmer friends with broader shoulders or just a less ridiculously small rib cage would not fit a 10 on top.

I think because recreational riding is so female dominated, there is less sense of how much even a slim/skinny man would weigh.  There is a reason flat jockeys are so short - they would not make the weight with enough strength to ride at anywhere near average height.  Jump jockeys are larger - the minimum weight is 10 stone (dressed) but again most will be under average height to give them more chance of making the weight.


----------



## Batgirl (23 January 2015)

I weight 16.5 Stone, just to 'weigh' in to this debate  I weighed 10 stone when I was 13yo and swam for South England (not an ounce of fat on me)
I don't care if people think I should ride or not, that is my choice.  The natural conclusion to can a horse carry the weight vs should a horse carry the weight is should a horse carry ANY weight 
My boy is in my signature, he is 17hh, chunky weight carrier, has an excellent back as checked by a variety of professionals.  He competes at Novice/Elementary dressage beautifully and I am a well balanced athlete.  
To the person who commented on a fat person looking to buy a new saddle because it back was bad is poorly informed of the main causes of bad backs in horses and is frankly rather rude.

There are so many different things to add into the decision, that said I think weight limits are a good thing for anyone commercial or looking for a loan as they are one way of minimising the risk.  I have never lied about my weight to operations, I often offered to take my own horse.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 January 2015)

Evie91 said:



			Also it's ridiculous  to compare Carl Hester and WFP to an overweight rider. The former are at the top of their game - superb riders and extremely fit, it's just to comparable to an overweight rider!!!
		
Click to expand...

But 12 stone is no more overweight for a 6ft "normal" man than it is for WFP or CH.  Neither is it (necessarily) overweight for a tall woman...  You're missing the point of those comparisons somewhat.


----------



## Evie91 (23 January 2015)

What I'm trying to say is that I think I owe to the horse I ride to be of a healthily weight. Why should the horse HAVE to carry extra pounds because eat too much. I watch my horses weight to ensure she stays healthy, I watch my own (albeit it's more difficult!).

I do think weight sits differently - fit muscles evenly distributed or wobbly fat! That is what I am trying to say about WFP - would rather someone ride my horse who was in proportion  than say someone 5ft and 12 stone.

I just think of it from this point of view - would I rather carry a bag of toilet rolls or a bag of spuds! Lighter is easier. To me it just makes sense not to ask the horse to carry more than it has too - if healthily weight rather than obese.

To the poster who thinks I'm being rude - surely if a horse has a back problem, less weight to carry is going to be of benefit? Maybe as well as new saddle!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 January 2015)

Evie91 said:



			What I'm trying to say is that I think I owe to the horse I ride to be of a healthily weight. Why should the horse HAVE to carry extra pounds because eat too much.
		
Click to expand...

And what many other posters are trying to say is that many people are over an 11 stone weight limit *despite* being of a healthy weight and not eating too much.  And therein lies the reference to WFP and CH.  

With a well conditioned, decent height, decent conformation schoolmaster, it seems odd that a 10.5 stone overweight 5ft person is OK, but an 11 stone, healthy weight 5'10 woman is unacceptable.  And that is why the weight limits are being questioned.


----------



## Evie91 (23 January 2015)

I now get what you mean JFTD, that makes sense!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 January 2015)

Evie91 said:



			I now get what you mean JFTD, that makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

FWIW, I'd rather have a heavier rider who's tall and fit than a short, overweight rider on my horses too


----------



## Connie_Lover (23 January 2015)

JFTD said:



			And what many other posters are trying to say is that many people are over an 11 stone weight limit *despite* being of a healthy weight and not eating too much.  And therein lies the reference to WFP and CH.  

With a well conditioned, decent height, decent conformation schoolmaster, it seems odd that a 10.5 stone overweight 5ft person is OK, but an 11 stone, healthy weight 5'10 woman is unacceptable.  And that is why the weight limits are being questioned.
		
Click to expand...

The yard I knew with schoolmasters, had one published list of weight limits, and a set of scales in the tackroom.

Known riders were allowed a bit more lee-way. And yard owner did feel that people often knocked weight off, so the limits were purposely conservative.

Weight does matter though, I am upper end of height and weight that my smaller horse is happy with  for endurance, and intensive schooling. Is a strong incentive to stay fit, balanced, and not to gain weight, and not allow anyone heavier to ride him.


----------



## Wishful (23 January 2015)

It would be arguable that a BMI limit (of 25 or so) might well be more appropriate in many cases than a pure weight limit - e.g. schoolmaster lesson on 16.2 stocky warmblood - BMI less than 25, max weight 14 stone.  Smaller pony types would probably still have a BMI limit of 25 but have a lower maximum weight.  The heavyweight hunter or proper well conformed cob might have a requirement of BMI less than 29 and max weight more like 16 stone.  At around 2 metres tall (so VERY tall) 100kg would be a perfectly healthy weight - so both would be required.

Actually, if the loo rolls and the spuds weighed the same amount, I'd probably prefer to deal with the spuds - less unwieldy.  A 15kg bag of dog food would be easier to carry than a 15kg bag of packing beads!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 January 2015)

Wishful said:



			It would be arguable that a BMI limit (of 25 or so) might well be more appropriate in many cases than a pure weight limit - e.g. schoolmaster lesson on 16.2 stocky warmblood - BMI less than 25, max weight 14 stone.  Smaller pony types would probably still have a BMI limit of 25 but have a lower maximum weight.  The heavyweight hunter or proper well conformed cob might have a requirement of BMI less than 29 and max weight more like 16 stone.  At around 2 metres tall (so VERY tall) 100kg would be a perfectly healthy weight - so both would be required.
		
Click to expand...

BMI isn't always the best measure either - % body fat might be a bit tricky to enforce though   Certainly your post is a more logical suggestion than a pure weight limit (in some cases).


----------



## JulesRules (23 January 2015)

I'm another one that thinks that weight limits are getting out of hand. 

There has been a fair bit of research into weights that horses can comfortably carry and a healthy horse has been proven to comfortably carry 20% of its body weight including tack.

My girl is a sturdy 15.3 with good bone and she weights around 575kg ( a bit more in spring ). This gives me 115 kg maximum before I put her under undue strain.   I weigh around 88kg (which is just under 14 stone)  and her saddle is around 7.5kg. Add a couple for stirrups, girth and my jods etc and I still have 17kg (or 2.5 stone)  to play with.  Me plus tack is around 17% tops. 

Most 500 kg horses should be able to take upto about 14 stone, although I agree if you are on the limit of the 20% you probably wouldn't want to ride the horse to hard or too often.


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 January 2015)

It's really funny how people cannot get that a tall thin person will weigh more than a short fat person. I am a tall thinish (always battling) person and the number of folk who have said to me oh you will weigh far less than me. Er no, if you are 5ft tall you can be remarkably over weight before you will weigh more than someone who is nearer 6ft tall and hasn't a scrap of fat on them. It's nothing to do with fatness it's just physics!

I am 5ft8 have a 14.2. Why do I have a 14.2 well mainly she was sold as a 15.1 and I bought unseen  however I like her and I don't want anything bigger anyway.  Do I obsess about what she can carry. No.  Do I keep dieting despite not really being fat. Yes.


----------



## merlin12 (23 January 2015)

Surely the ability of a rider has an effect as well. I have seen light riders who fidget and have poor balance cause a horse more problems than a heavier balanced rider. I am now starting a diet tomorrow, I am feeling very guilty that my 14.3 ex polo pony has to contend with my 12 stone. When playing polo he was riden by a 16 stone guy,but that is no excuse really!


----------



## exracehorse (23 January 2015)

PaddyMonty said:



			Aint that the truth and they are getting a whole lot taller!
personally I dont give two hoots what other people do with their own horses but do smile at some of the comments that appear on these type of threads
1) The laws of gravity can not be broken. 12st is 12st no matter how 'light' a person rides. Oh and making your seat light just transfers the weight to the stirrups which are connected to the saddle which is still on the horses back so it is still carrying the same weight. I do agree that an unballanced 12st rider will be more damaging to the horse but no one can magically reduce 12st to 10st through balanced riding.
2) Whilst a horse may well be able to carry a particular weight without showing signs of distress you have to consider the long term, slow damage that will be occuring.
3) The average horse is rarely fit these days. 45 minutes in a school or an hours hack 5 times a week does not a fit horse make. Do not confuse the 16.1 4* event horse with the average. These horses are supremly fit in terms of muscle and are in a different league. Just because they can support 13 st bloke does not mean the same horse in average owner condition can.
4) What used to happen back in the old days does not fit modern times. Humans have got a lot bigger and heavier than they were 40 years ago and the horses a lot less fit. Comparison of welshie carrying farmer over the hills all day are not relevant. Horse would have been much fitter, ridder would have been a lot lighter and life expectancy of the horse a lot shorter.
5) Often the size of the modern human forces their weight further back in the saddle. Whilst bums have got bigger horses backs haven't so there is still a limit to lenght of saddle than can be used. If large bums are squished in to saddles then more of that weight will be towards the back and create pressure points.

Each person has to make their own judgement on what they deem acceptable but no one should be under estimate the fact that horses these days are expected to carry a lot more weight with a lot less muscle whislt having a much longer working life.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally.  Its iike standing on the scales with one leg in the air.  You'll still weigh the same.


----------



## huskydamage (23 January 2015)

I think it's a bit over the top, I've let people ride my pony that are allegedly too big for someone else's massive cob. There are limits but I do think people mollycoddle a bit too much sometimes.  But then if I had a horse instead of a pony I would probably be like this lol..

Ihttp://www.stellabooks.com/images/articles/thelwell/thelwell1.jpg

It seems in some other parts of the world it's not such a big deal as it is here. The horses have to work hard. You see a lot of large men riding little ponys etc and it's normal. I can't remember the name but I watched a program about people who go out hunting with eagles etc and they are on these tiny ponies. The ponies carry them & equipment for miles.


----------



## khalswitz (24 January 2015)

Out of interest, since we're comparing weights etc, I'm 5'10", weigh in at 80kg or around 13st, and wear a size 12 clothing. I'm tall, and I've always been sturdily built sine I was a toddler - and not because I ate too much!! Even the lightest I've been for my height, a teenager of 17 working full time with horses, I was between 11.5 and 12 stone. I have&#8230; curves. Reasonable curves.

I ride my 17hh TB quite happily - but he is a chaser type. I wouldn't ride a 15.2hh spindly TB, and there are eventers on our yard I won't ride because I feel I am too heavy - then again I ride and jump a 15hh chunky cob who aces me no bother. I don't take offence at being told I'm too heavy for certain types of horses, but I do take offence at the idea of anyone over 11st being fat. I'm not - even my gym says so.


----------



## Evie91 (24 January 2015)

Paddy monty - excellent post  think it's sums it up really well


----------



## naza (24 January 2015)

kassieg said:



			Im 10 stone & loosing weight to event my 5 year old 16hh id x tb but thats my personal choice most people say I don't need to but as it's her 1st season I want to make it as easy as possible 

that said at work I used to ride & compete connes, 1 was 13.2 the others were 14.2 but I wouldn't do much with the 13.2 
I felt fine on the 14.2s though they schooled be 90 xc etc with me 

Click to expand...


I am 10st and event my 14.2hh so I do hope people don't tell you that you are too heavy for yours! lol


----------

